# lets get Mo Pete now!!



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Rose is now a raptor, so Morris wont get any playing time. So i guess we could give them a few forwards!!! Othella??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I was about to make a topic on this subject.

Peterson will be getting even fewer minutes now. He wants to play in NY, and NY wants him. The Raptors have wanted Harrington for some time, but I have a feeling there will be a revision in the deal.

The Raptors need a center more than a PF. They need someone to replace Antonio Davis. And so far we've been unwilling to deal Doleac, something I agree with. So there could be a bigger deal involving both Doleac and Harrington for Peterson and another player, although I'm not sure who that would be unless a 3rd team were involved.

The problem with Harrington for Peterson is their salaries are too different. Harrington makes 2.9 million, Peterson makes 1.6 million.

Lamond Murray makes 4.5 million. Perhaps it will be easier to get him due to his higher salary? I'm pretty sure Alvin Williams is not an option, since all 3 Knick PGs are worth as much or more than him. Unless of course, it were a package deal.

Ward/Harrington make about 9 million
Murray/Williams make about 10 million

I think the rule says it has to be within 15%. This salary swap is within 10%. It works.

What do other people think about this trade? It isn't Peterson, but the Knicks are dumping a big man for a swingman that can score.

Peterson is a restricted FA at the end of the year, if both parties are that interested in each other, that's what the mid-level is for, right? It's not absolutely necessary to acquire him in a trade, and it's nigh impossible since he makes such a small salary.

I would DEFINITELY be against adding Williams though, he's under contract until 07-08.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

murrays a much better player than morris though...we'll juse have to see what happens, if anything


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Murray for Thomas straight up we dont want Doleacs's useless A$$, we are doing fine with Bosh at C when we play teams with bigger C's we get Moiso involved but Bosh is playing excellent at C since the trade.

Thomas would be good insurance if Bosh starts to tail off.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Junkyard Dog13</b>!
> Murray for Thomas straight up we dont want Doleacs's useless A$$


Doesn't Doleac only have a year left on his deal? If he does...I'm sure the Raptors would gladly take him. He's an excellent mid range shooter and even though he isn't a very physical player, he's still a big body that Toronto could use.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

Mopete is playing excelent ball. The raptors are doing fine without a C so forget about it newyorkers , you wish you could get mopete


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Thomas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Murray
Thomas >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Peterson

Peterson is GONE next year anyway. EXPANSION DRAFT. That's why he is on the block.

Peterson is not insanely talented either. He's an average swingman.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

If the Knicks trade for Mo is there any way of being sure that he will sign with them this summer?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

He is a restricted FA.

The reason Toronto would not be able to keep him is due to the expansion draft. If they make a qualifying offer to him, he can be taken in the draft, and he is not among the 8 players they are looking to protect.

The Knicks obviously would protect him, as they can leave many other players exposed. NY would WANT them to take an Eisley or an Anderson or a Spoon.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Raptors wouldn't be interested in Doleac. Not a good enough rebounder and that is where they want the help. Also some D in the paint.

They have a big body on the bench in Bateer who doesn't play at all. Very strong guy who played well against Shaq physically but Shaq beat him with quickness.

Only KT or Mutombo really offer any help to Toronto.

Moiso and MoP would be a nice package for the Knicks to get. Raps need help right now for the playoffs and next year. Knicks would get two young players who could contribute for many years.

Mutombo or KT are not both needed in NYC. Not a big loss to give up one of them.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Moiso is a scrub. Knicks don't need another PF. He would be behind Sweetney on the depth chart.

And even if you combine Moiso and Peterson, you still can't trade for KT or Mutombo, they make too much.



> Raptors wouldn't be interested in Doleac. Not a good enough rebounder and that is where they want the help. Also some D in the paint.


Doleac offers more in those areas than Bosh does, and it's not like there are any better centers on the market.



> Mutombo or KT are not both needed in NYC. Not a big loss to give up one of them.


Mutombo is needed more than KT, but KT right now is Dyess insurance. If Dyess is back in form, he's better (at least offensively), but if he's not, then I'd rather have KT and have Dyess continue coming off the bench.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Knicks Fans woould you be interested in this deel?*

Toronto trades 
Sm Lamond Murray
F/C Micheal Bradley

New York trades 
F Kurt Thomas

?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Lmao...


----------

